# Porsche car repairs...



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of a reliable local garage (non Porsche Dealer) who can supply and fit brake pads? Porsche want a fortune for the job but I reckon there must be some where outside that can do such a job.

Any help?


----------



## DCtoDubai (Oct 26, 2008)

I would simply do it myself. Brakes on a Porsche are among the easiest repairs to do and all four sets can be done in well under an hour. I don't live in Dubai (yet, next Friday! ), but there must be a place for supplies. You may wish to Google the Porsche Club Dubai and contact one of the guys there.

Tim


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

DCtoDubai said:


> I would simply do it myself. Brakes on a Porsche are among the easiest repairs to do and all four sets can be done in well under an hour. I don't live in Dubai (yet, next Friday! ), but there must be a place for supplies. You may wish to Google the Porsche Club Dubai and contact one of the guys there.
> 
> Tim


Cheers Tim,

Problem is I sort of dont trust myself to tamper with the only thing which stops me driving 150 Km/h in to another car, especially with my family in it... I will look at it and try and find some instructions on line but Id rather pay a garage who at least has some inclination of what they are doing lol unlike me...

Thanks anyway mate, 

Andrew


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Check Al Yousif Motors Sh. Zayyed Road.

We sent cars there for normal repair & maintenance, we dont have porche but BMW Jaguar Audi etc


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There are a couple of Porsche specialists in Al Quoz, one is ARM. Google them and I`m sure that they`ll be able to help!!


----------



## DCtoDubai (Oct 26, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Cheers Tim,
> 
> Problem is I sort of dont trust myself to tamper with the only thing which stops me driving 150 Km/h in to another car, especially with my family in it... I will look at it and try and find some instructions on line but Id rather pay a garage who at least has some inclination of what they are doing lol unlike me...
> 
> ...


I know the feeling.

When I get there and if you are still having trouble, I will help out.

In the meantime, contact one of the guys here at the Porsche Club UAE
Club members are notoriously helpful in spreading advice about who to go to for various problems with your Porsche.


----------

